# Empresa que vende cristal de 38KHz para proyecto BA1404



## Alfgu (Nov 13, 2006)

Miraros la pagina y ya direis si os ha caido del cielo, tiene un monton de cristales de distinta frecuencia.
http://www.inysa.es/


----------



## Alfgu (Nov 14, 2006)

Despues de haber contactado con dicha empresa, dichos Xtales te los envian por correo reembolsos sin problemas, y son de 38 mm


----------



## VichoT (Nov 14, 2006)

Holas.Algfu.Te lo envian por correo a cualquier parte de latinoamerica  o slo en argentina???
y sabes de cuanto esel cobro extra para Chile?

BYE!


----------



## Alfgu (Nov 15, 2006)

Hola VichoT, eso mejor preguntaselo a la empresa que yo en eso no te puedo guiar ya que vivo en España y lo unico que se son los precios que correo certificado con reembolso de España, te dejo el e-mail de información para que se lo preguntes. Son rapidos en responder.
piezo@inysa.es


----------



## VichoT (Nov 15, 2006)

Holas.Alfgu.Eso hare gracias.

BYE!


----------



## Alfgu (Nov 27, 2006)

Hola de nuevo, os comento hoy me ha llegado el Xtal, y el precio me parece un pelin abusivo para una pieza de esas dimensiones, pero claro como no se encuentra en ningun lado, pues eso, precio 7,80 €/unidad mas gastos de envio de 3,63€ total = 11,43 €


----------



## DobleA (Dic 10, 2006)

Yo el Xtal lo compré en Argentina (yo estoy en Montevideo, Uruguay). La cosa es que me pedían que comprara 3 porque sino no daba la cantidad para envio.
Pues bien, me contacté con un conocido, le pedí que levantara por el comercio el BA1404 y el Xtal. Se lo dieron en una cajita de acrílico. Se fue hasta una sucursal del Correo Argentino, colocó la caja en un sobre con protección de impactos (esos que tienen burbijitas) y me llegó a mi casa sano y salvo (o al menos eso parece).
El envio fue hecho por Sur Postal. Es una asociación de los correos de distintos paises de latinoamerica.
En total gasté US$14 (14 dólares). Ahí está incluido el costo de envio del paquete y el costo del giro del dinero para mi amigo.

Esta la página del comercio en Bs. As. http://www.dicomse.com.ar/

El cristal de 38 KHz me salio $5.0 y el BA1404 me salio $11.560 (ambos precios en pesos argentinos).


----------



## Alfgu (Dic 10, 2006)

El cristal lo encontre en una fabrica de Alcobendas (Madrid-España) mas o menos sale al mismo precio con el cambio de Euros a Dolares.
Lo que si que no encuentro por ningun lado en España es la "misteriosa" bobina variable de 3,5 vueltas. Si alguien sabe, que me diga una empresa Española (por el tema del idioma y gastos de envio) que lo pueda tener y poder hacer el pedido.


----------



## DobleA (Dic 12, 2006)

¿Bobina variable de 3.5 vueltas?
Eso no parece tenér demasiado sentido me parece... o al menos yo no lo entiendo.


----------



## VichoT (Dic 12, 2006)

Holas.Las bobinas de inductancia variable son akellas ke poseen un nucleo de ferrita ke puede ser introducido o extraido del cuerpo dela bobina.....pero uan bobina para transmision en FM comercial no lleva una ferrita en su centro. basta con als 3.5 vuetas de alambre esmaltado de 0.72mmde diametro o mas grueso para generar la inductancia necesaria para resonar en la banda comercial.

BYE!


----------



## Alfgu (Dic 13, 2006)

No se, como ponia en el esquema, "L1 - 3.5 Turns Variable Coil" pues traduciendolo al castellano "bobina variable ó ajustable de 3,5 vueltas o espiras" pero no se encuentran en ningun sitio por lo menos en empresas de España.


----------

